# European Vacation



## oldman (Aug 12, 2015)

Next Tuesday, my wife and I are leaving for a vacation to London, Paris and Frankfurt. I have several tours planned, so we will be very busy. I am looking forward to the trip to Normandy. My Dad landed there on day two of the invasion. Of all his war stories, Normandy was seldom talked about. I am also planning a trip from Frankfurt to Hamburg. I want to go see that place called Miniature Wunderland. You can YouTube it and see what it is all about. 

We fly free because I worked for United, but I used my FF miles to upgrade to Business-First. I am excited about flying in the triple seven, which is a Boeing 777. Next, I want to fly in the Dreamliner, which is a Boeing 787.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip!  How long will you be gone?  Good idea upgrading as it's a much more pleasant flight.  

Hope one day my son can visit Normandy as he's a serious WWII buff. 

Don't know if I've flown in a 777, but I have flown in Emirates double decker A380.  Wish we'd had enough miles to upgrade on that flight!  Has a bar and lounge upstairs.


----------



## oldman (Aug 12, 2015)

As it stands now, the trip is set for ten days, but I have an open-end ticket, so I may stay longer without any penalty. 

I have never flown an Airbus, but I have flown on them. Boeing and Airbus are the two largest competitors for the airline's business. The main difference between the two is that Airbus uses Rolls Royce engines. Boeing uses GE engines on their larger jets. Both are better than the Pratt & Whitney, IMO.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 12, 2015)

oldman said:


> As it stands now, the trip is set for ten days, but I have an open-end ticket, so I may stay longer without any penalty.
> 
> I have never flown an Airbus, but I have flown on them. Boeing and Airbus are the two largest competitors for the airline's business. The main difference between the two is that Airbus uses Rolls Royce engines. Boeing uses GE engines on their larger jets. Both are better than the Pratt & Whitney, IMO.



10 days isn't very much for all the places you are going.  Since you have an open ticket I'm betting you will stay longer.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip planned, have fun.


----------



## Bee (Aug 12, 2015)

Have a lovely trip oldman and enjoy, which I am sure you will.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 12, 2015)

I hope your trip is fun and enjoyable.  Please give us a report!


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2015)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 13, 2015)

Photos to share with us please!


----------



## oldman (Aug 24, 2015)

I had to cut my vacation short because my Sister was rushed to the hospital in serious condition with a blood infection. She has Myasthenia Gravis w/musk and she has already had a triple bypass and three strokes, plus numerous TIA's. I know nothing about what's going on because the doctor has not called me back. I was at the hospital all day yesterday and went back in at 8:00 a.m. and just got home maybe an hour ago. My Sister did say that they removed 4 or 5 bags of plasma from her and replaced it with Albumin, whatever that is. I haven't had a moment to myself to look it up. 

However, we did see London, but not Paris or Germany. We will finish it when things at home are better. Here is a picture of the hotel where we stayed. More pictures later.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2015)

OM wow the Montague hotel ?....I'd love to be able to afford the 2 bedroom guv'nor suite there but its hugely expensive...I bet you loved it didn't you? I've stayed one night there in a single room a few years ago, and the service is second to none...what a pity you had to return so soon...but of course your sister needed you, and it sounds as though she's very poorly as we discussed elsewhere...I do hope you get to hear more about her condition from the doctor very soon..


----------

